# LED illuminated trunk :)



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Very nice! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

This seems foul proof lol possible next thing I might try 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks good. I may need to do that, as well as the glove box.


----------



## gbmlt14 (Aug 28, 2014)

Makes a world of difference! I did this to mine last night! 


 Sent via iphone


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

It does work well! Looks funny when you pop the trunk at night and see the glow around the edge of the trunk. 

You just reminded me to post my update. The sticky tape on the LED strip came unstuck during the hot weather we've had here around Vancouver lately. My solution was cutting a 1/8"x 3/4" aluminum strip to length, drilling holes into the trunk deck (and painting them afterward. Use a step bit and don't drill too far up!), and strapping the LED to the aluminum. The aluminum is fastened to the deck with push in trim retainers. Used 1 strap between each LED. You'd be surprised how much thermal expansion goes on with these strips.

Overkill? You bet


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice ! A 5/16th screw is perfect for attaching .


----------



## lowmid (Jun 17, 2014)

Not bad. It really illuminated the area better compared with regular bulb.


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

S-Fitz said:


> I found the tiny trunk light a little dim, or when the trunk is full the light is blocked out completely. I have a bunch of rolls of LED strip lights lying around so I got to it!
> 
> No need for details, the pictures are pretty self explanatory.
> View attachment 103225
> ...


Looks real good!! Ive been wanting to do this i got some leds and was wondering do u just pop off the stock light? Or how do you remove it? I cant get it off and its getting me mad lol ??


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Cruzeros013 said:


> Looks real good!! Ive been wanting to do this i got some leds and was wondering do u just pop off the stock light? Or how do you remove it? I cant get it off and its getting me mad lol 


It just pops out. There's a small groove on the right side of the light's cover.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

S-Fitz said:


> Overkill? You bet


Yeah but you know it's safe from being snagged out by most items placed in the trunk.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Yeah but you know it's safe from being snagged out by most items placed in the trunk.


You bet, Now that I put it in with push in retainers it won't be going anywhere. I actually drilled the holes a size or two too small, so pulling it out will be fun if the LED's ever burn out.


----------



## Cruzeros013 (Apr 1, 2013)

S-Fitz said:


> It just pops out. There's a small groove on the right side of the light's cover.


nice!!! Thanks i wouldnt of figured it out lol


----------

